# GOTM May 2008 - Jacksonplayer's Jackson Custom Shop Fusion 7



## noodles (May 1, 2008)

*May 2008 Guitar of the Month: Jacksonplayer's Jackson Custom Shop Fusion 7*

Congrats to *Jacksonplayer* for winning May's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership! 

This is quite possibly the first bolt-on Jackson 7-string ever built! Here are pictures of this unique, one of a kind instrument.























*Quick specs:*


Solid two-piece quilt maple body
Bolt-on maple neck with matching quilt maple headstock
Rosewood fretboard
Lo-Pro Edge 7 bridge
Duncan Blackout bridge and EMG 707 neck pickups
Volume and tone knobs
3-way switch

All GOTM winners get some new tunes! A signed copy of Division's _Trinity_ and Eric Clemenzi's _Basement Tapes_.






Congratulations to the Guitar of the Month winner for May!


----------



## zimbloth (May 1, 2008)

Congrats b3n. That is a sweet guitar! I guess I didn't need to win as I already purchased the Division CD a few years ago


----------



## Desecrated (May 1, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## TimSE (May 1, 2008)

nice


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 1, 2008)

noodles said:


> Congrats to *b3n* for winning May's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership!



Err, umm... 

Thanks everyone, this is way the hell cool! And no, it's not for sale... 

Noodles, I'll send you a couple of so-so pictures (though they're already posted around here somewhere), but I need to take a couple more good ones to even get in the neighborhood of that awesome photo you took.


----------



## Michael (May 1, 2008)

Two people own this guitar? 

Congrat's Chris!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 1, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Err, umm...
> 
> Thanks everyone, this is way the hell cool! And no, it's not for sale...
> 
> Noodles, I'll send you a couple of so-so pictures (though they're already posted around here somewhere), but I need to take a couple more good ones to even get in the neighborhood of that awesome photo you took.



Fixed that for ya


----------



## ajdehoogh (May 1, 2008)

Congrats dude.


----------



## Hexer (May 2, 2008)

yay congrats! reeeeaaaally nice axe


----------



## Apophis (May 2, 2008)

Congrats, awesome guitar


----------



## noodles (May 2, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Err, umm...



Serves me right for throwing this together five minutes before walking out of the office for the day.


----------



## playstopause (May 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## LordCashew (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Shawn (May 3, 2008)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 5, 2008)

That's probably my favorite guitar on this site


----------



## amonb (May 11, 2008)

Well done... that is a truly magnificent guitar!


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I'd like to be able to claim credit for designing it, but alas, I snatched it off of eBay a couple of years ago.


----------



## Aled Smith (May 15, 2008)

noodles said:


> *May 2008 Guitar of the Month: Jacksonplayer's Jackson Custom Shop Fusion 7*
> 
> Congrats to *Jacksonplayer* for winning May's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership!
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 15, 2008)




----------



## aeronaut (May 17, 2008)

beautiful guitar.


----------



## budda (May 18, 2008)

tis one sexy item.


----------



## marko10447 (Jun 16, 2008)

bad ass guitar!!


----------

